# Rusty Wheel hub



## ademanuele

Had my TTS since August and am getting rust forming on the wheel hub, not seen this in my previous cars with alloys? Anyone seeing this with their TT?


----------



## leopard

Yes,its a common issue throughout the TT's model lifespan as well as other makes.

Solution: Rub down with emery cloth or similar and apply hammerite.The aerosol version gives a better finish and is more durable than factory.


----------



## Gogzy01

Yep, had the very same issue.

I contacted my dealer and they repaired free of charge. Not had any issues since.


----------



## SiHancox

Although I agree it's common and in fact happened to my Mk2 after only a month, it's not occurred on the Mk3 yet which I find intriguing. Now I'm not complaining and I hope my hubs continue to stay rust free but was wondering why?

I did mention to the dealer prior to picking up the car that it was one of my pet hates (and water dropped in boot when tailgate opened) but can't see any sign of post factory protective preparation, so is it just down to luck or could the dealer pre-delivery work be the start of this rust process. I believe that cars arriving at dealerships come covered not only in a plastic film (body protection) but also a light coating of wax for various exposed alloy parts - could the type of cleaners used to remove the wax be in some way responsible for starting this corrosion, much the same as certain wheel cleaners can actually start a corrosive reaction on brake callipers.

Would be interesting to find out how many have this issue (or maybe those that don't) and how long after picking up the car did it start.


----------



## no name

mine too, notcied about a month in.


----------



## Mulski

Mine haven't YET, but as every previous Audi I've owned has ended up rusty, I'm not holding my breath. As Leopard states, Hammerite works wonders and lasts retains the 'as new' look for ages. Also works well on retaining the OEM look on the Calipers.

Short Vid having done this on my previous A5 Cab: 




Cheers


----------



## Mr R

Mine are pretty clean so far after 6 months, but as said above... not holding my breath!


----------



## ukoslov

It shall be painted when the vehicle is new.  It does not look nice.

Pictures of my vehicle and is made on each vehicle.


----------



## Hoggy

leopard said:


> Yes,its a common issue throughout the TT's model lifespan as well as other makes.


Hi, No sign of any rusty hubs on my 2001 225. Better quality on early MK1s ??
Hoggy.


----------



## leopard

Hoggy said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,its a common issue throughout the TT's model lifespan as well as other makes.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, No sign of any rusty hubs on my 2001 225. Better quality on early MK1s ??
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

That's because you don't drive it Hoggy


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Yep, had it on my Mark 2 and already have it on the Mark 3. Disappointing! Audi clearly didn't listen when I responded to an earlier customer survey! :-| :wink:


----------



## noname

I wouldn't say normal..I mean, if a car remain parked one two months like in the external show room, can have a bit of rusty on the discs..but that on your car, new, is something not normal..not to worry,but check in Audi and try to change that piece
There is the corrosion warranty for these things as for the paint..


----------



## F1_STAR

Had my MK3 from new for a year now. Only starting to rust on the rears, will sort it out on the first service.


----------



## ademanuele

I took my car to my dealer for some other work and pointed out the rust issue and initially I was fobbed off and told that corrosion on the hubs was normal and that I could fix it with Hammerite. I mentioned that I have owned several new cars with alloys (five) and never seen this before. I was then told that it depends on the quality of the steel and varies from car to car, which suggests to me that Audi have quality control issues! Anyhow, I had no intention of treating rust on a 6 month old car and I said that I would contact Audi about it and unsurprisingly the dealer offered to sort out the rust...


----------



## 13Snowy

I was walking around at my local Audi Garage and I saw new unregistered TT's with rust on the hubs.
I asked a friendly Audi Tech and he said that the hubs are not treated with any anti rust and is a fairly common problem.
If we all take our TT's back to Audi under the corrosion warranty marry Audi will start taking notice ?


----------



## Matthaus

I have owned my MK111 TT for a year and I have signs of it on my N/S/R only... :? Noticed it a few months ago.. :evil:


----------



## 13Snowy

Will you be taking it into Audi to have a look ?


----------



## Matthaus

I think, I will run it pass them and get them to take a look.. see what they have to say, as I am only experiencing on the one, so something is not quite right?


----------



## gixerste

Bought my car 2 month ago when it was 10 month old and first time I washed it I noticed that the hubs all had rust on them and the front ones are badly rusted. Took it back to Audi who looked at it and said that it wasn't cover by warranty and that it in no way affected the performance of the brakes it was just normal due to what the discs are made of. I contacted Audi customer services about the condition of said hubs and they said they would contact the dealership to ask them to do something with them... so now I will wait and see what happens :roll:


----------



## Matthaus

gixerste said:


> Bought my car 2 month ago when it was 10 month old and first time I washed it I noticed that the hubs all had rust on them and the front ones are badly rusted. Took it back to Audi who looked at it and said that it wasn't cover by warranty and that it in no way affected the performance of the brakes it was just normal due to what the discs are made of. I contacted Audi customer services about the condition of said hubs and they said they would contact the dealership to ask them to do something with them... so now I will wait and see what happens :roll:


Interesting... I appreciate it doesn't effect the braking system.. but looks pants and I don't expect to pay out the money we have all paid for it to look this way and considering it was on the MK11's as well and Audi were aware of it.. :evil:


----------



## gixerste

Matthaus said:


> gixerste said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought my car 2 month ago when it was 10 month old and first time I washed it I noticed that the hubs all had rust on them and the front ones are badly rusted. Took it back to Audi who looked at it and said that it wasn't cover by warranty and that it in no way affected the performance of the brakes it was just normal due to what the discs are made of. I contacted Audi customer services about the condition of said hubs and they said they would contact the dealership to ask them to do something with them... so now I will wait and see what happens :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting... I appreciate it doesn't effect the braking system.. but looks pants and I don't expect to pay out the money we have all paid for it to look this way and considering it was on the MK11's as well and Audi were aware of it.. :evil:
Click to expand...

Totally agree with you Matthaus which is exactly what I said to the dealer and customer services... I also said to the Customer services rep that it looks crap and totally spoils the look of the car


----------



## Matthaus

gixerste said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gixerste said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought my car 2 month ago when it was 10 month old and first time I washed it I noticed that the hubs all had rust on them and the front ones are badly rusted. Took it back to Audi who looked at it and said that it wasn't cover by warranty and that it in no way affected the performance of the brakes it was just normal due to what the discs are made of. I contacted Audi customer services about the condition of said hubs and they said they would contact the dealership to ask them to do something with them... so now I will wait and see what happens :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting... I appreciate it doesn't effect the braking system.. but looks pants and I don't expect to pay out the money we have all paid for it to look this way and considering it was on the MK11's as well and Audi were aware of it.. :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Totally agree with you Matthaus which is exactly what I said to the dealer and customer services... I also said to the Customer services rep that it looks crap and totally spoils the look of the car
Click to expand...

Good on yar Gixerste , I think it's time for a moan, probably the more they are aware of it, they will hopefully start to take more notice and get it sorted. (At this point I hold my breath, but not to long,,) 
I could easily sort it out myself, but why should I.. :?


----------



## 13Snowy

I agree, if we all moan to Audi we might get somewhere.
The car comes with anti corrosion warranty - lets use it !


----------



## Toshiba

No, the body does...!


----------



## no name

Well since everyone else is going to complain I will too lol

Mine look shite at the moment, well rusty :?


----------



## Toshiba

unless you all complain to the same dealer it will be lost as a single voice in the sea of noise :wink:


----------



## barry_m2

ademanuele said:


> Had my TTS since August and am getting rust forming on the wheel hub, not seen this in my previous cars with alloys? Anyone seeing this with their TT?


It's the brake disk, not the hub that's rusting.


----------



## datamonkey

SiHancox said:


> ...and water dropped in boot when tailgate opened...


Sorry a little off topic, but I take it this issue has been solved on the Mk3 right with the rubber strips they used on the Mk2 or similar?


----------



## gogs

Nope, it still drops into the boot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datamonkey

gogs said:


> Nope, it still drops into the boot


I had the rubber strips put on my Mk2 by my local stealers and they've 98% resolved the issue. (7th post - viewtopic.php?f=19&t=183928)

Surprised Audi didn't fit them to the new TT out of the factory, though I wonder if the Mk2 ones could be made to fit? Not sure how different the boot door is tbh?


----------



## SiHancox

datamonkey said:


> SiHancox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and water dropped in boot when tailgate opened...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry a little off topic, but I take it this issue has been solved on the Mk3 right with the rubber strips they used on the Mk2 or similar?
Click to expand...

As gogs states it has not been resolve on the Mk3 and without the rubber strips the only way I've found to prevent water being dumped in the boot is to open the hatch part way and hold until most of the water runs slowly towards the hinge/gutter (slightly above horizontal), after which it can be fully lifted without too much getting in the boot.


----------



## gogs

Yep I do the same to access the boot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockKramer

I complained to the dealer about the rusty hubs... He's goes out back and returns with a replacement one off the shelf. Just as rusty. I had a conversation with Customer Services. Later I got a call from said dealer... They painted my hubs, Hammerite. Yes, I could've done it myself but why should I. Anyway, 5yrs on, still no rust.


----------



## ademanuele

RockKramer, very similar to my experience, dealer tried to make out it was normal until I said I was going to contact Audi... I was told that his was part of the brakes and rust depends on quality of the steel! Sounds like a quality issue for Audi, have not had this issue with my previous cars with alloys (BWW, MG, Ford).


----------



## 13Snowy

Was told that the steel used for this component was raw steel with no treatment to prevent corrosion.
I saw this corrosion on new TT's sitting on the dealers premises.


----------



## no name

Here are mine, looks crap at the moment but no point messing until weather is nicer.

Emailed them to the dealer and see if I can get them to do it first though.

Yeah it is actually the brake disk but with so much of that central section on show it really needs something on it.

Alternatively


----------



## 13Snowy

Thats awful, I wonder if any other cars in the Audi Portfolio have this issue or just TT's ?
Keep us posted please !


----------



## no name

This is the response I got.



> I've spoken with my after sales managers and they will get the car in get them cleared up and paint them to try prevent anymore. This is a non-warrantable thing as it is all weather permitted, but we will get it done for you in hope to add more protection on it.


Can't say fairer than that. Shame this isn't done at the factory though.


----------



## ademanuele

I feel that this is a real design issue, this part of the wheel hub is visible and the corrosion looks awful. Is this really the attention to detail that Audi pride themselves on?

Best wishes

Tony


----------



## RockKramer

ademanuele said:


> RockKramer, very similar to my experience, dealer tried to make out it was normal until I said I was going to contact Audi... I was told that his was part of the brakes and rust depends on quality of the steel! Sounds like a quality issue for Audi, have not had this issue with my previous cars with alloys (BWW, MG, Ford).


They did say it was normal to me as well, hence the guy going to the stores and bringing out a 'fresh' rusty hubby from store for me to peruse. 'See, they'll all the same' he says. 
I look after my car, I keep it clean, it's covered in expensive wax and looks tip top for 99% of the time... I pointed out it was my own money sitting out there, not a company car and I expected better from Audi. They weren't interested. Oh they showed me plenty of love when we did the deal... Once you buy an Audi we want to keep your arse in an Audi Sir... but post sale.......
As I said once Audi Customer Services got involved, different story. Bring it in, we'll paint the hubs with whatever you want and, if they rust again we'll pain them again. As often as necessary! 
Get on the phone!


----------



## 13Snowy

I did get my MK2 painted after they sanded down but the rust has come through after a couple of months.


----------



## gixerste

RockKramer said:


> ademanuele said:
> 
> 
> 
> RockKramer, very similar to my experience, dealer tried to make out it was normal until I said I was going to contact Audi... I was told that his was part of the brakes and rust depends on quality of the steel! Sounds like a quality issue for Audi, have not had this issue with my previous cars with alloys (BWW, MG, Ford).
> 
> 
> 
> They did say it was normal to me as well, hence the guy going to the stores and bringing out a 'fresh' rusty hubby from store for me to peruse. 'See, they'll all the same' he says.
> I look after my car, I keep it clean, it's covered in expensive wax and looks tip top for 99% of the time... I pointed out it was my own money sitting out there, not a company car and I expected better from Audi. They weren't interested. Oh they showed me plenty of love when we did the deal... Once you buy an Audi we want to keep your arse in an Audi Sir... but post sale.......
> As I said once Audi Customer Services got involved, different story. Bring it in, we'll paint the hubs with whatever you want and, if they rust again we'll pain them again. As often as necessary!
> Get on the phone!
Click to expand...

I had the same story as in "thats just the way they are" but a couple of phone calls to Audi Customer service and I now have it booked in on 5th April to have them painted (no loan cars available till then)


----------



## no name

Really they need fully stripping back to bare metal, etch priming and then painted.

The only way that will rust again is if the paint burns off with the braking heat.

I will see what they do and if it's crap I will do it myself when the weather is nicer.


----------



## gogs

I've just checked my discs 3 are as new one (rear passenger) is showing slight rust issues










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90TJM

My new car has some rust coming through the discs.I wonder if it is because some TTs have been hanging around at Docks.
I got mine last week and was ordered from stock which was at the Docks.I notice alloy components under the bonnet are showing surface corrosion.


----------



## tommyknocker

for the guys experiencing rust, do you keep the car indor or outside overnight? just curious


----------



## ademanuele

My car was shipped over very quickly (i.e. not standing in ports) and is kept in a garage approximately 50% of the time, the rest of the time it is outdoors and not near the sea i.e. no issue of salt causing corrosion. I have had several (non-Audi) cars with alloys and this is the first tie I have encountered this issue.


----------



## tommyknocker

thanks, i need to check mine. Are there any products to spray over, before corrosion starts to make things easy? like a trasparent coat of someting? or even protection needs to be adressed by a professional bodyshop?


----------



## ademanuele

I would suggest waiting to see if it happens to your alloys, if it does, wait a few weeks until all four wheels are rusting and take to your dealer, if they say it is normal just say that you will contact Audi and that will get them to fix it...


----------



## tommyknocker

Makes absolutely sense. Thanks!


----------



## swanny78

same issue for me too. Had mine 4 weeks, contacted dealer and go from there


----------



## 13Snowy

Please keep us informed how you got on and what their reply / resolution is .


----------



## no name

I'm booked in 5th April. I will post pics of the 'fix'


----------



## audinut

Maybe I'm just easy going and I think it isn't worth the hassle bringing the car back to the dealer. My solution was to remove the wheel and painted the hubs with some "bbq" paints, or high temp paints. Look much better and it matches the wheels colour too.


----------



## DOD00

Hi all, mine have started too I think. Car only 3 weeks old but I have just painted the small bits with galvanise for now and apart from being an exact match colour wise it saves me going back to the annoying dealers. If it comes back or gets worse I'll call in see what the reply is!


----------



## stumardy

DOD00 said:


> Hi all, mine have started too I think. Car only 3 weeks old but I have just painted the small bits with galvanise for now and apart from being an exact match colour wise it saves me going back to the annoying dealers. If it comes back or gets worse I'll call in see what the reply is!


Hey can you tell us what paint you used exactly as I really want to paint mine but are unsure which is the best paint that will match and stop rust. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ademanuele

I hate going back to the dealer as well, but having to paint the wheels on a new car yourself [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## 13Snowy

Hi Guys, I had my mk2 painter but the rust came back through.
You need to treat the metal with an anti corrosion first and then paint.


----------



## datamonkey

My Mk2 is a lot older than those here but the hubs look like new so surely this can't "just be normal" like Audi seem to be saying?

Don't remember having it on any of my past cars either, other Audi's included... :?


----------



## gogs

Apparently this is also an issue on the A3 models

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## dink

Mine have started rusting too after a few months. 
I cant see how its acceptable in any way, since they were obviously painted in the first place...painted to prevent rust...otherwise what was the point in having them painted silver.
Ive checked a >10yr old toyota, a few year old hyundai, a 7 year old porsche, and none of them have the same issue. Its pretty bad when the quality control of hyundai seem to be doing a better job. Had a bit of a look around other cars in tesco car park (without acting like a weirdo and getting up close to random strangers cars) and didnt notice any different makes with the same issue.
The way the alloys are with the thinner spokes/etc makes the rust even more obvious.
Ive only got a few hundred miles on the clock, have maybe been out in the rain once or twice, and not been out in the snow/salt. Have washed the car ever time, after letting it cool, dry it, etc. So its treated much much better than a typical car without the same issue.


----------



## 90TJM

The wifes MINI is not very old and there is similar corrosion.


----------



## no name

Had mine cleaned and painted today.

They look better and fair play they did it without any quibble.

Hope it lasts and doesn't just burn off with braking heat


----------



## Rev

Don't know if anyone has already mentioned this, but the car comes with anti-corrosion warranty, the dealer should fix it if you get any rust.


----------



## Hoggy

Rev said:


> Don't know if anyone has already mentioned this, but the car comes with anti-corrosion warranty, the dealer should fix it if you get any rust.


Hi, Anti-corrosion warranty is only for the body & for corrosion from the inside out. Anything caused by stone chips etc is excluded, but of course with a new car, dealer goodwill should help, but not always.  
Hoggy.


----------



## no name

Its a simple fix if Audi had some non ferrous spacer style covers made up to sit on the central section of the disk between the wheel.

I'd have some made up myself if I were planning to keep the car longer.


----------



## dink

Been told they 'might' fix it for free, but if they fix it it'll happen again. They said it due to our 'weather' which is prob one of the worst responses Ive ever heard. Wasnt going to get drawn to an arguement, but find it crazy that they try to indicate that its impossible to fix & its the darn weather that they are up against.


----------



## ABZgirl

I have had my TTS since September. Noticed the rust forming on the wheel hubs in February. I took it back to the dealer who declared it was normal as it was exposed metal, however they agreed to take it in and clean the hubs up. Unfortunately this made it worse. I went back and chatted to the service manager who agreed that it was not on as it really spoiled the look of the car. He even laughed when I said it gave the car the look of something that came off the production line of British Leyland circa 1974! He called me this week to say that they would replace them as a gesture of goodwill from the dealership. I hope they don't start to rust again. After years of driving sensible mummy cars having a lovely sports car to zoom about in has been a joy.


----------



## Shug750S

dink said:


> Been told they 'might' fix it for free, but if they fix it it'll happen again. They said it due to our 'weather' which is prob one of the worst responses Ive ever heard. Wasnt going to get drawn to an arguement, but find it crazy that they try to indicate that its impossible to fix & its the darn weather that they are up against.


Shock, horror, external components on a car affected by elements.

Simple fix for Audi, use different materials or coat them so no detrimental appearance. Looking forward to my cheque from Audi for coming up with the solution. Saved then loads in R&D with the above.

:lol:


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

Had my TTS since January and i have noticed the rust. I will be contacting Audi shortly.


----------



## no name

That actually looks like it's got a layer of 'something' on it


----------



## swanny78

Got mine sorted today at dealers. They repainted with some heat resistant paint. They did try and fob me off by saying it's normal etc. I soon nipped that in the bud. Anyway looks good as new now. I'll keep an eye on it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

swanny78 said:


> Got mine sorted today at dealers. They repainted with some heat resistant paint. They did try and fob me off by saying it's normal etc. I soon nipped that in the bud. Anyway looks good as new now. I'll keep an eye on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


what should i be asking in terms of the paint type and how did you get them to agree?


----------



## swanny78

They told me they would use some heat resistant paint in silver. I told them it's just shy of a 50k car and I don't expect to see that with an Audi. Didn't have it on my other cars that cost a lot less. Also red brake calipers I spent extra money on and it's ruined by the rust

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelwhip

I went to see my dealer about this issue and they said there's nothing they can do. They just said "it happens" and that painting them could affect the brakes so they won't be doing anything about it, basically told me to like it or lump it


----------



## stumardy

steelwhip said:


> I went to see my dealer about this issue and they said there's nothing they can do. They just said "it happens" and that painting them could affect the brakes so they won't be doing anything about it, basically told me to like it or lump it


which dealership?


----------



## steelwhip

Is there a way I can ring them up and ask them to sort it out? Anyone got any guidance on this? Feel like I've been fobbed off big style.


----------



## steelwhip

stumardy said:


> steelwhip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to see my dealer about this issue and they said there's nothing they can do. They just said "it happens" and that painting them could affect the brakes so they won't be doing anything about it, basically told me to like it or lump it
> 
> 
> 
> which dealership?
Click to expand...

Carlisle Audi


----------



## ademanuele

This is rubbish, as you can see from previous posts dealers have addressed the issue. I suggest you go back and say that you are not happy with corrosion on a new car and ask for th contract details of Audi UK and see if that provokes a response, if not, write to Audi directly...


----------



## MarcF-TT

Had mine sorted at Glasgow Audi. No problems, though did have to insist it wasn't right after walking round their forecourt of older used cars which weren't nearly as rusty as mine.


----------



## no name

Tell your dealer you'll be contacting Audi directly and let them know it's a known problem that is being rectified everywhere else.

Failing that take to Facebook. I have noticed dealers seem to respond fairly promptly when things go public. :lol:


----------



## steelwhip

Just got off the phone and after telling them that i know other dealers have been rectifying the problem, they soon changed their minds and have agreed to clean them up and remove the rust.

Will post pictures when I get it back tomorrow!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

ademanuele said:


> This is rubbish, as you can see from previous posts dealers have addressed the issue. I suggest you go back and say that you are not happy with corrosion on a new car and ask for th contract details of Audi UK and see if that provokes a response, if not, write to Audi directly...


That's easy to say but my dealer gave me the brush off too with my last TT. Funnily enough, I moaned about the wheel hubs on my TTS in an online Audi service response today so I'll probably get a phone call from the dealer in the next few days telling me how there is nothing they can do!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

steelwhip said:


> Just got off the phone and after telling them that i know other dealers have been rectifying the problem, they soon changed their minds and have agreed to clean them up and remove the rust.
> 
> Will post pictures when I get it back tomorrow!


That's good but cleaning them up will surely only delay the inevitable?


----------



## steelwhip

That's good but cleaning them up will surely only delay the inevitable?[/quote]

Yup, but after being told time and time again it's just a wear & tear thing, and that it happens on all of the audis due to the nature of the exposed wheels, I guess it's as good as i'm going to get :?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

Car in now at Audi. They have agreed to paint them and i'll post pics. However they did say after painting them they will rust again, i did question this and and state they are not using the right paint then but they argued no such paint exits. I didn't agree. Should be ready tomorrow.


----------



## leopard

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Car in now at Audi. They have agreed to paint them and i'll post pics. However they did say after painting them they will rust again, i did question this and and state they are not using the right paint then but they argued no such paint exits. I didn't agree. Should be ready tomorrow.


What a load of cobblers !

Ask them about the paint that they cover the car in !

If they do it right,which I suspect they won't, they'd use a rust inhibitor base coat,but being as dealers are an apathetic lot they will just do the basic minimum to appease :?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

Yep, i stated they should be using heat resistant and anti corrosion (something like that!) paint as suggested on here. I'll push them further when i pick it up as there's no point rectifying the problem for it to happen again. He argued his A3 after 2 months was doing the same. Not really valid as i'm never had it on my other cars which have been Audis.


----------



## ZephyR2

I reckon there's only 2 real options. 
Either put up with it until the hubs become uniformly rusty all over whereupon it will not be as obvious. 
Or do the job yourself so that you can be sure a thorough and proper job has been done. 
For all the time spent going to the dealers to complain and then taking the car in to be fixed and going to get it back again, with all the associated hassle and waiting around - you could have done the job yourself and be sat at home with a cup of tea.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hoggy

ZephyR2 said:


> I reckon there's only 2 real options.
> Either put up with it until the hubs become uniformly rusty all over whereupon it will not be as obvious.
> Or do the job yourself so that you can be sure a thorough and proper job has been done.
> For all the time spent going to the dealers to complain and then taking the car in to be fixed and going to get it back again, with all the associated hassle and waiting around - you could have done the job yourself and be sat at home with a cup of tea.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hi +1. The less time it's with the dealer the better.
Hoggy.


----------



## LEIGH-H

Hoggy said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon there's only 2 real options.
> Either put up with it until the hubs become uniformly rusty all over whereupon it will not be as obvious.
> Or do the job yourself so that you can be sure a thorough and proper job has been done.
> For all the time spent going to the dealers to complain and then taking the car in to be fixed and going to get it back again, with all the associated hassle and waiting around - you could have done the job yourself and be sat at home with a cup of tea.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Hi +1. The less time it's with the dealer the better.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Absolutely. I'm doing mine myself, even though they're not showing signs of rusting yet. Has anyone got any product recommendations?


----------



## leopard

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1180106


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

Not convinced its been done to a quality standard but they are better than when they went in and no rust showing. They stated they used hammerite.


----------



## moda

I will pick up mine tonight.

I was wondering if I could buy a product on the new hubs before they come rusty?

Any suggestions?


----------



## leopard

moda said:


> I will pick up mine tonight.
> 
> I was wondering if I could buy a product on the new hubs before they come rusty?
> 
> Any suggestions?


Hammerite,same as previous post.


----------



## patatus

All cars get the same corrosion issue. Audi, BMW, Porsche... all of them unfortunately. And my MK2 had the same issue too... Audi and other brands usually considers this as "normal".... :?


----------



## ademanuele

I have had two Z4s (one 4 years the other 6 years and did not get corrosion on my hubs...


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, No corrosion on my VXR or my Nurburg hubs.  or my Mk1 225.
Hoggy.


----------



## GrantTTS

Check out Bimmerpost forum, common issue on the F30/31/32 &34


----------



## patatus

ademanuele said:


> I have had two Z4s (one 4 years the other 6 years and did not get corrosion on my hubs...


My 3 series got corrosion after 5 months...


----------



## leopard

patatus said:


> All cars get the same corrosion issue. Audi, BMW, Porsche... all of them unfortunately. And my MK2 had the same issue too... Audi and other brands usually considers this as "normal".... :?


Not if they're forged aluminium they won't


----------



## ademanuele

I guess it is a quality issue, manufacturers should know how to prevent the corrosion, it is unsightly and should not be appearing within a few months of owning a new car...


----------



## drmrfi

It is indeed a quality issue and Audi just being cheap.

The centers and outer edges of brake discs should remain corrosion free for a couple of years, not months.
It is just not acceptable for a premium car manufacturer, maybe Dacia or Kia etc. might get away with this..

Coating technologies exist to prevent this kind of corrosion, but Audi has decided to cut costs and take a pi** out of it´s customers.

I did this job (de-rusting and repainting the discs) myself, because so many times in the past I´ve found alloys being damaged after the car has been in dealers or tyre-fitters "care" :x


----------



## stumardy

drmrfi said:


> It is indeed a quality issue and Audi just being cheap.
> 
> The centers and outer edges of brake discs should remain corrosion free for a couple of years, not months.
> It is just not acceptable for a premium car manufacturer, maybe Dacia or Kia etc. might get away with this..
> 
> Coating technologies exist to prevent this kind of corrosion, but Audi has decided to cut costs and take a pi** out of it´s customers.
> 
> I did this job (de-rusting and repainting the discs) myself, because so many times in the past I´ve found alloys being damaged after the car has been in dealers or tyre-fitters "care" :x


I want to do the same. What did you do and how, also what paint did you use?


----------



## drmrfi

Hi!

I used electric drill with wire brush to remove rust.
Then sanding paper to prep the area to be painted.
Masking tape to cover the center of the hub and caliper (no need to mask the brake disc as after a couple of stops the overspray will be gone..).
I used CRC Zinc spray and so far it´s been fine.
I´m sure Hammerite etc. will be just as good or even better


----------



## stumardy

Is the colour match of the zinc paint ok? If so i will get hold of some. Also did you jack the TT up? I guessing the wheel has to come off.


----------



## drmrfi

CRC Zinc is perfect match for factory finish (matt surface).
I guess Hammerite with it´s smooth surface won´t catch dirt as much and may be more durable also.

Yes, you need to jack the car as the wheels need to come off (one at a time).
Do your homework if you are not familiar with jacking as there´s a fair risk for damaging the car or even worse, yourself!


----------



## ikkleweesh

Thanks for the posts. This was helpful. Just came back from the Audi dealership after taking mine in with the same corrosion problem. It looks awful. They confirmed this is an ongoing problem and that as a goodwill gesture they will fix by covering with hammerite. Will let you know how it goes


----------

